# Bermuda Seedlings and Herbicide experiment



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok starting another thread from my Yukon Bermuda renovation

Background
May 14 after alot of work I seeded Yukon Bermuda seed over my 22,000 square foot lawn.
Despite all the TLC I had a extreme outbreak of crabgrass. So much so that by day 15 after seeding, crabgrass covered about 40% of my front lawn.


Crabgrass yard Yeahhh

Despite warnings about It honestly being to soon to treat for crabgrass, I decided to experiment on the most infested area/section. Maybe my failure or success could help others.
So I did
The next couple post will detail what I did.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

1st and foremost this is a warning.
DO NOT assume I am an expert. I am NOT
DO not get mad at me if you are as impatient as I was and you follow what I did and KILL your Lawn.
This is just my experiment
Try AT YOUR OWN RISK
Try AT YOUR OWN RISK
Try AT YOUR OWN RISK
Try AT YOUR OWN RISK


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

The treatment took place 17 days after seeding. I had germination on day 10.
7 days after Germination
Alot of my yard I could see about a 50/50 crabgrass to Yukon grass. 
I used flags and squared off 2000 square feet of heavily infested crabgrass front. In the flagged area, shown by dots on the picture above, I would really struggle to see any Bermuda grass, Even on my knees I could Not see anything.


 
close up
And I used a 1 square foot area of mostly Yukon Bermuda and just a couple spots of crabgrass.


Test area 2


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

TO BE CONTINUED GOTTA TAKE MY SON TO SWIM PRACTICE


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

The anticipation is killing me


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

What I used

MSMA
Marking Dye
Water

I used the XR Teejet nozzel when applying the product. I gave all areas only and I repeat Only 1 pass from the sprayer. I used a double dose of marking dye to ensure I didnt over spray.

I used exactly 20 ml of MSMA to 192 Fluid ounces of water and 2 ounces or Mark it Blue marking dye.
I did not use a surfactant


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

The rest is just picture to see the progress



Test Area 2 24 hours post app


48 hours Post App


Front Yard 48 hours Post app


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

20ml = .68oz
192oz = 1.5 gallons

Did you spray that over 2000 sqft?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Day 3 it rained all day

Day 4 
I decided to give my weeds a trim 
It apears in the heavy affected area that the crabgrass is retreating back and the Bermuda was actually in there hiding.



Close up you see the Crabgrass getting sick
Bermuda seedlings still green in the middle

However the area that I sprayed with mostly Bermuda wasnt doing so good


Test area 2
Deffinatly not liking the MSMA


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

J_nick said:


> 20ml = .68oz
> 192oz = 1.5 gallons
> 
> Did you spray that over 2000 sqft?


Yes it over 2000 square feet well 2001 square feet
I say 192 fluid oz instead of 1.5 gallons because i dont want people using the sprayer to measure out 1.5 gallons
In my testing with the line marked on the sprayer you can go up and down by as much as 4 OZ trying to hit the 1.5 gallon line. With larger tank sprayers the swing can be even greater.

SO filling a tank and using the tank gallon line you may get 192 Oz or 185Oz or 199 Oz. SO use a measureing cup to measure the Oz not the tank sprayer lines


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

These graduated pitchers come in various sizes, and are nice for measuring products that require a lot of concentrate (e.g. Underhill Tournament Ready @ 4oz per thousand), but would also be great for fine tuning the amount of carrier (water) in a precision mixture as Telly mentioned above.

I have one that is TeeJet branded that they call a "calibration container", but the ones linked above are cheaper. :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Nice product Ware
I had yukon browning until day 5
After that the yukon started recovering while the crabgrass has continued to die

Today is day 10 after treatment day 25or 26 after seeding.
Picture below is from the most successful herbicide area in the front yard
I still have crabgrass but the bermuda has started getting a leg up.

Before
 
after


Lots of crabgrass death


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Looking pretty good Telly. You had me so nervous with your first post in this thread. This is risky and I didn't want to give you over confidence with that post of the Bermuda herbicide seedling paper. Miscalculation means disaster, but MSMA is a hell of a herbicide. Looks like it's working well on the crabgrass.


----------

